# Real flavors strawberry(SC)



## Mollie (2/5/19)

Hi mixers I want to ask something
My fiancée accidently ordered strawberry (SC) 30ml(eish) instead of strawberry(RT)
Is the SC worse or better than RT?
Thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/5/19)

Generally the SC is considered the better one, and a very good strawberry at that. The other one is VG based as far as I know and needs a higher percentage. Of course, if you are going to use it in someone else's recipe there might be a good reason why the creator used the one therein.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (3/5/19)

Andre said:


> Generally the SC is considered the better one, and a very good strawberry at that. The other one is VG based as far as I know and needs a higher percentage. Of course, if you are going to use it in someone else's recipe there might be a good reason why the creator used the one therein.


Thanks will play with it 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

